# Where Have The Good Times Gone??



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

You know Tech Support Forum used to be a place that I was PROUD to be a member of, and with that a place I called my second HOME, being friendly towards each other, being respectful of each other and being a family friendly forum, but I'm afraid that this has changed dramatically over the past 12 months, as I can see and I am only a TSF Enthusiast.

There are about 12 different section on TSF with these being.....The Security Centre, Microsoft Support, Alternative Computing, Hardware Support, Networking Forum, Gaming Forum, Design Forum,Automotive Centre, Home Support, Articles, The Relaxtion Room, The Conversation Pit, Comments & Announcements, with each of these having there own Managers and Assistant Managers.

It seems to me that there may be too many Chiefs and NOT enough Indians, (as the saying goes) on Tech Support Forum. The case being that there are a few Managers WHObelieve that they MAY be a little better than any other Managers, but we all know that this isn't the case as all Managers are supposed to be EQUAL on this forum. Or am I mistaken?

I have had an experience with a certain manager a while back who thought that he was better than everyone else and caused a rift on this Forum, with me almost giving up on something that I enjoyed doing, and it seems to me that this Manager and Co once again has too much time on their hands, and is making life unbearable once again on Tech Support Forum, and the beings of power above seem to always turn a blind eye to this person's actions.

It is a shame that this manager doesn't commit fully doing his own section on the forum, by answering posts that needs his urgent attention - instead he takes it upon his own being and drags others into things.Then keeps on eye on everybody else's business except for his own. He tries to police everybody's movements on TSF, where as I do NOT believe he has been put into this position to be a policeman.

There are many dedicated loyal Managers & Assistant Managers, & other members who enjoy what they do on TSF, and yet there is one in particular who thinks that he is better.

PERHAPS it may be an idea on Tech Support Forum that if there is a problem in each chapter of the forum; make it the Managers or Assistant Managers role to deal with it on there own without the interference of others. Perhaps if this happened Tech Support Forum might run a little smoother, and without all this ANIMOSITY that keeps happening all the time between Managers etc. Should this continue there will NOT be anybody left who has the dedication and proudness of what they do on TSF.

Come on Managers you are ALL EQUAL in what you do, there is NOT one of you who is better than any other Manager, and you are ALL on Tech Support Forum to keep it running smoothly NOT turn against each other.

Just remember that TSF is a majority of dedicated Volunteers giving up their time for what was once a very WORTHY CAUSE.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Just like any family there will be disagreements but at the end of the day I believe everyone are still friends.

One thing you can do, if you feel the managers of specific forums are too bias when it comes to their point of view or if it seems they are violating the rules of this forum themselves, report it to the administrators.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well said sobeit666, I for one did not know there was a problem. Maybe because I am not involved in this dispute, it never surfaced around me, which is the way it should be. Again, if you feel anyone is out of line (from a reg. user all the way to managers and mods) then I feel that you should be able to go above them and state a complaint. All users of this site, that I have come in contact with, seem mature enough to be able to work things out. Personally I hope anyone would come to me if they thought I may have done someone wrong in some way, and hope they would go above me if things did not change. I do sincerely hope that what ever this is, that it can be worked out.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

I gave this as a generalisation of things that are happening on TSF. 
Go to Administration you say, please answer this for me, WHO does one GO to if Aministration is part of the problem????


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I would guess Jason, but if the problem was with him, I would probably find another forum if we could not agree to disagree.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

jen56 said:


> I gave this as a generalisation of things that are happening on TSF.
> Go to Administration you say, please answer this for me, WHO does one GO to if Aministration is part of the problem????


there's more than one administrator and there's always the owner. if you have a valid complaint someone higher up will take it seriously and will take action no matter who it is. 

Remember before any action can be taken they must know about it first and you need to provide links.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

jen56 said:


> I gave this as a generalisation of things that are happening on TSF.
> Go to Administration you say, please answer this for me, WHO does one GO to if Aministration is part of the problem????


Vague innuendo will not resolve the issues that you refer to Jen. I am not entirely sure what problem you are referring to because there are so many people (Managers included) in this forum that think they can say and do what they like.

Perhaps if people were a little more forthright about their problems with other members of the forum (including Administrators), there would be far less animosity. I, for one, am aways ready to stand up and be counted. I have no problem being challenged by anyone in this forum as long as they have their facts straight and they are prepared for what I give in return.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Horse said:


> Perhaps if people were a little more forthright about their problems with other members of the forum (including Administrators), there would be far less animosity. I, for one, am aways ready to stand up and be counted. I have no problem being challenged by anyone in this forum as long as they have their facts straight and they are prepared for what I give in return.



I certainly hope that this is the case, and that you are prepared to listen to all your Managers. and NOT just take the word of a few of them.

There is a great team that are dedicated to TSF and it would be a shame to lose them.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

jen56 said:


> I certainly hope that this is the case, and that you are prepared to listen to all your Managers. and NOT just take the word of a few of them.


theres no need to take the word of anyone. If there is a problem, then the proof of what was said is in the thread.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I have seen this happen a few times. Most the mangers and moderators I have no problems with, some of the time a few of them come across as being rude and arrogant, and sometimes quite intimidating.

One thing I usually go by is "If you have or see a problem, work a way to fix the problem." Fighting and arguing most the time just makes the problem become worse and out of control. 

Situations will be allot relaxed and better handled, if you both work on getting the problem sorted out. I know everyone doesn’t always see eye to eye. But sometimes you need to just think "Is this going any where? is this such a big deal? Do I have better things to do?", then you will soon realise, "hey what that guy said will work" "or i guess i like that idea"

Sometimes you will realize “hey I am out of line here” or “I should not have done that/said that”, and then all you have to say is “I see what you are coming at” and work on a decision. 

The mangers do a good job of keeping there team in line, and I personally think a manger should just focus on there team, and if they have a problem with a member on another team confront the manger of that team, and say “look I have a problem with <user> they have done such and such”, then let the manger of that team member deal with their team member, with what they think is the best decision. Even if the manger of the team member does not agree, the manger saying here is a problem, that manger should still respect the other mangers opinion and move on. 

Well that is just my 2 cents :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Jen-
hello
It seems that you frequent the offline/political areas of our forum.
With this area, one needs to have a thicker skin, as it were.

Please dont take things to heart.
You are a valuable member.
Stick around :wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some very valid points in the OP Jen. Perhaps important to keep the eye on the ball.

....But the title! I must disagree. I believe that the *good times are here *(in TSF in general) and now.

I have only been a member since Aug last year so I can only make a comparison since then. I have lurked in most chapters from time to time and see nothing but help and fun is given by the regulars (Staff/enthusiasts/reg.users et al (excepting hackers, crackers & spammers who get short shrift anyway).

I personally have had enormous fun in TSF. I have made many good friends whom I would be proud to invite in to my home...

Don't let the actions of one person colour your affection for TSF. Your input is far more important than a bad apple. Perhaps PMing your concerns to Snr Admin with proofs of evidence is the way to go.

My regards and respects
Donald


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i somewhat agree with the title. a while ago there seemed like there was some silent fighting that made people strain alot. it seems to be alot better but i remember in 2006 when it really was a true family. i feel it has become a much better atmosphere as of late


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

A bit off subject, but I was gone awhile. Has there always been a Home forum?


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Good Point, I just noticed this my self. Maybe I needto get out of Offline more often! :laugh:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Haven't paid attention to home page. More there than I remember. Anyway, back on subject, we are dealing with people. People have their good days, and they have their bad days. These people are from all over the world, all differnt cultures, who see things through different eyes. Sure, there are those who think more highly than they should. Not saying anyone here does, btw. Those people, though, won't change no matter what. Its always better to take the higher road. I've seen some good people leave. I've also seen some good ones come in. As we are here longer, we begin seeing the faults of a place. It happens in life. The same way with a job. At first its all good. Then the newness wears off, our perspective changes. We begin seeing things. The same thing happens in marriage. When you first get married, you think you are in love. Then you find out you were in lust, and need to learn to love one another. The mature. But with maturity comes a maturing process that we need to go through. Nothing is going to be great all the time. Just be willing to work together. On a forum this size there is always someone else to talk to.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wise words, Kinbard. ray:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

My wife makes me watch Hallmark movies. I'm not the vikrate/piking I used to be


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I assume the intended purpose in the creation of this thread was simply to "vent" as I find more questions than answers at this point. While the discussion of abstract subject matter can yield potential solutions, it can also fuel a fire that has yet to be lit. 

Having spent much of the last 20 years since college in the middle and upper echelons of Corporate America, I can say many of those that abuse power ultimately regret such actions - at least to some degree.

Given my short time thus far at TSF in comparison to others, it is possible that I have simply not yet encountered or noticed such instances as described by jen56. 

All I can say at this time with absolute certainty is that I find the comradery and level of support within TSF to be well beyond awesome.

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

kinbard said:


> My wife makes me watch Hallmark movies. I'm not the vikrate/piking I used to be


Ah...With age comes wisdom, and we loose the energy we used to have to pillage!


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

ashumann12 said:


> and we loose the energy we used to have to pillage!


Except for the bag of chips...


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Arrg! Even those bags are a battle these days. First you have to get it open w/o spilling them, then the kids and the old lady decend on your location like you never feed them!


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Things seem to have gone off the track a little here.

It looks like I am the only member that is game to say anything, when I see things going amiss here on this Forum.

What I am trying to say is that there is a certain Manager (who is not an adminstrator, as far as I know) here on this Forum whom thinks he has the right to go into other members, or other Managers works on the forum and changes things, when he shouldn't.

Perhaps if this certain manager had the reins pulled a little tighter, then TSF would run a little smoother.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Seems like you're the only one having trouble with a particular manager, and you're dealing with it in a very childish way, almost trolling.

The majority of your posts are in the Offline forum, so I can't see why you are getting involved in management issues..... unless you're posting on someone else's behalf. 

From the *Forum Rules*


> Trolling by TSF's definition could be any of, but is not restricted to the following:
> 
> * Flooding the board with comments arising from a single point of view in every reply.
> * Intentionally posting something that contravenes our forum rules.
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if a manager has a problem.it is up to the manager to stand up and say so
until that happens there is not a problem


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I bumped into this thread today .. and strangely enough I was thinking exactly the opposite .. that TSF seemed to have gone through patch some months back where we members didn't really know what was going on .. but of late I am really beginning to feel comfortable with my fellow TSF'ers (both team members and non-team members) like I am beginning to fit in rather than them fitting me in .. difficult to explain .. but like I say I feel at home here like you were saying.. 
I haven't been exposed to any management problems and would probably ignore it anyway if something was happening .. I am not about to get involved in anything that doesn't directly involve me or my work .. When there were some problems just after I joined there were a few problems and I was accused of taking sides .. but I knew nothing of them at that point and pointed that out then got back on with the job at hand. Heard nothing about it since .
I'm sorry if you think that there is something going on .. but it may well be that it's all happening in the part of the forum where you are involved and as such only those who frequent those same circles will be aware of anything going on, assuming that they become aware of anything at all.

I don't know if there is a grievance procedure for bringing what you believe is happening to the notice of the upper echelons. Putting this thread is I suppose a first step .. however if you really believe that someone is behaving beyond the borders of their station then you would be only too well advised to make a complaint to those who are of higher standing than the person with whom you have the complaint. If you don't know who his/her boss is .. then do as was said before and go to the topdog .. Jason ..
But please .. weigh up the situation very carefully first to ensure that your problem is not just a clash of ideas .. that it's NOT that you just disagree with each other to the point that neither of you will back down over a mute point or two .. sometimes it can be that EVERYONE is RIGHT ... but no-one sees that possibility! Just like everyone has a right to a view .. so does the other person who is talking with him. For example my son has the right to act like an ungrateful spoilt child .. and I have the right to treat him like one .. but he won't be happy at me treating him that way, any more than I am happy at seeing him act that way .. Live & let live .. fighting it is sometimes harder than just shrugging it off and saying "c'est la vie !!"


----------

